
AWS Certificate Manager Launches Private Certificate Authority - joshma
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-certificate-manager-launches-private-certificate-authority/?hn
======
cheeze
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16757639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16757639)

